# Kirsten Gum Appreciation Thread



## ddavenport

The title says it all. We're not here to insult Kirsten, but to bask in the warm glow of her hotness (pics are welcome).


----------



## 3rensho

*from a google search on the 'gummer'*

http://emsblog.typepad.com/ems_blog/2004/07/kirsten_gum.html


Page down on this guy's page about 'his old house'...............

I think this guy might be pretty cool. maybe he should start riding...........I think he'll have more free time when he finishes his house.


----------



## gregario

*I like her*



ddavenport said:


> The title says it all. We're not here to insult Kirsten, but to bask in the warm glow of her hotness (pics are welcome).


I liked the segment when she was doing body surfing in the river. And I think she looks great as a brunette.


----------



## fasteddie

I did enjoy her segments MUCH more than last year. Rather than commentating on cycling stuff (which she obviously had little/no actual knowledge), her tourist/travel logs were refreshingly informative on some of the more obscure places and activities. And yes, after a day or two adjusting to here new (natural?) hair color I found I liked it too. I hope OLN hangs on to her.


----------



## lnin0

*What would your wife say?*

Hey 3rensho! (is that you?)

I really enjoyed watching Kirsten's segments this TdF - but then again, what isn't better than that robot Troutwig and idiot Roll. I wish they would tie Bob's hands down and electro-shock him every time he says DEEEE (was that ever 'cute' to anyone but him?). 

Still, you have to question Kirsten's motives - x-bad girl Charolette news anchor, x-nascar reporter.....does she really care about cycling or is she just looking for a free month in France each year? I haven't met too many ******** here in Georgie's home state of South Carolina that respect a man in lycra so I'm having problems understanding how a ******* princess would make the leap from Jr to Jan.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

lnin0 said:


> Still, you have to question Kirsten's motives - x-bad girl Charolette news anchor, x-nascar reporter.....does she really care about cycling or is she just looking for a free month in France each year? I haven't met too many ******** here in Georgie's home state of South Carolina that respect a man in lycra so I'm having problems understanding how a ******* princess would make the leap from Jr to Jan.


Well, mayby since Lance is from a trailer park, they wanted a ******* Princess who might be able to relate to him  

She does not do a bad job. THey are not asking her to call the sprints. She does travel and human interest peices. She is pretty easy on the eyes. She also does other events for OLN and not just the tour. My guess is that she had some interest in outdoor sports which is why she went to OLN.

What baffles me is the almost complete lack of pictures of her on the web. You do searches and all you come up with are the one of her with the dog and the one hugging the guy holding a cigarette  None of them show her as a brunette and none of the them have her in the bikine with her supposedly surgically enhanced chest.


----------



## 3rensho

*Gummer worked in Charlotte?*



lnin0 said:


> Hey 3rensho! (is that you?)
> 
> I really enjoyed watching Kirsten's segments this TdF - but then again, what isn't better than that robot Troutwig and idiot Roll. I wish they would tie Bob's hands down and electro-shock him every time he says DEEEE (was that ever 'cute' to anyone but him?).
> 
> Still, you have to question Kirsten's motives - x-bad girl Charolette news anchor, x-nascar reporter.....does she really care about cycling or is she just looking for a free month in France each year? I haven't met too many ******** here in Georgie's home state of South Carolina that respect a man in lycra so I'm having problems understanding how a ******* princess would make the leap from Jr to Jan.



No way! She's an enigma wrapped in a riddle surrounded by an enigma!
Do you think she was mocked for her complete lack of understanding about NASCAR and fishing too?


And yes, ess, it's me.


----------



## ddavenport

Well, actually, Kirsten worked for the Fox affiliate in Charlotte and then did a show called "Totally NASCAR" for awhile before coming to OLN.


----------



## ajoc_prez

This thread sucks without pics!


----------



## ddavenport

Alright, who'll go first?


----------



## 3rensho

*Well, she's no Alexandra Paul........*

And I think Mary Ann from Gilligan's Island just called her a poser.

Alexandra Paul had cred, she was in American Flyers for pete's sake!
What has 'the gummer' done? dick. i tell ya.

I'd still take the Gummer-ino over Trautwig in a 'texas cage match' though. She'd scratch his sissy eyes out!


----------



## gregario

*thread drift*



lnin0 said:


> Hey 3rensho! (is that you?)
> 
> I really enjoyed watching Kirsten's segments this TdF - but then again, what isn't better than that robot Troutwig and idiot Roll. I wish they would tie Bob's hands down and electro-shock him every time he says DEEEE (was that ever 'cute' to anyone but him?).
> 
> Still, you have to question Kirsten's motives - x-bad girl Charolette news anchor, x-nascar reporter.....does she really care about cycling or is she just looking for a free month in France each year? I haven't met too many ******** here in Georgie's home state of South Carolina that respect a man in lycra so I'm having problems understanding how a ******* princess would make the leap from Jr to Jan.


Speaking of Roll....man, I cannot STAND that guy. Obviously, I know he's been there - done that, but the Tour DAY France thing is only funny to him. After several hundred times you have to wonder if the guy is just a moron, and if he ever broke his wrist or arm I'm not sure he'd be able to talk. Actually he visited an event a local shop had and gave a talk, but it was a mass of people and I couldn't hear what he had to say and frankly had no interest. I should have asked him, for Goddsakes, to stop saying Tour DAY France though.


----------



## ddavenport

The infamous mug shot:


----------



## Gator

*No love here, bub.*

Well, I appreciate the fact that a washed-up booze hag managed to scam OLN out of a three-week vacation in France. Other than that, she sucks. Look, if you want hot, hire an ex-model who knows nothing about cycling. If you want good, hire an ex-pro racer. Why are we saddled with neither year after year? HATE her.


----------



## ddavenport

Gator said:


> Well, I appreciate the fact that a washed-up booze hag managed to scam OLN out of a three-week vacation in France. Other than that, she sucks. Look, if you want hot, hire an ex-model who knows nothing about cycling. If you want good, hire an ex-pro racer. Why are we saddled with neither year after year? HATE her.


Gator, your village called, their idiot is missing,..


----------



## Gator

ddavenport said:


> Gator, your village called, their idiot is missing,..


Wow, did you think that one up all by yourself?


----------



## Squint

I have to agree...she's overweight and fake. Even if her face wasn't chubby, it's still messed up. She belongs in the pound.


----------



## bill

Kirsten threw herself into river gorges, she pedaled up mountains taking interviews, and everywhere she was accompanied by those parts that precede her into the room. Boffo, I say.
Better than Al Trautwhatsisname.
Even when she was calling cycling, she never pretended to know anything. Al not only pretended, but all he could talk about, all he wanted to talk about, was . . . I can't even say his name again I've heard it so many times these past weeks.


----------



## ddavenport

Gator said:


> Wow, did you think that one up all by yourself?


I could have...


----------



## Gator

*Look, here's my thing...*

She's not bad. But in a field saturated with looks and talent, why do we have to settle for "not bad"? Then she gets a DUI on top of it? I mean, they gave her a shot, she was adaquate -- cut her a check and move on.

Consider this: there is an ex-model who's currently a pro with the T-Mobile squad; she knows cycling inside out and she's SMOKIN' hot. Wouldn't you think she MIGHT be a better choice?


----------



## bill

> Consider this: there is an ex-model who's currently a pro with the T-Mobile squad; she knows cycling inside out and she's SMOKIN' hot. Wouldn't you think she MIGHT be a better choice?


Not necessarily. Knowledge of cycling doth not make one a broadcaster any more than knowledge of broadcasting maketh one a cyclist.


----------



## Gator

Yeah, but three weeks of vocational training DOTH make you a broadcaster. It ain't rocket science.


----------



## lnin0

I can't believe this thread is still going nor can I believe I am again contributing to its idiotic lifespan. 

I also can't believe the best we can do for a Kirsten Gum appreciation thread is one shot of her police mug and one of Alexandra Paul. At least I saw Alexandra's titt*es in American Flyer. 

Then someone comes in spouting off about some T-Mobile hottie and doens't even drop a link or photo - we are just supposed to take his word on it she is cuter than Kirsten? (I think this is the same guy that said Jan was the hottie of the pelton) 

If we have a T-Mobile girl doing the TdF coverage than my vote is for Zeta.

Anyway, during my 2 hour internet seach for Gum I did come across a funny pic of Ulrich for my T-Mobile loving friend up there --- psst, I think it has been photoshopped ;-)

By the way - if you didn't see Black Rain - I highly recommend it. Maybe make it a Black Rain, American Flyers weekend?


----------



## 3rensho

*and it rained, 'Black Rain'.......*



lnin0 said:


> I can't believe this thread is still going nor can I believe I am again contributing to its idiotic lifespan.
> 
> I also can't believe the best we can do for a Kirsten Gum appreciation thread is one shot of her police mug and one of Alexandra Paul. At least I saw Alexandra's titt*es in American Flyer.
> 
> Then someone comes in spouting off about some T-Mobile hottie and doens't even drop a link or photo - we are just supposed to take his word on it she is cuter than Kirsten? (I think this is the same guy that said Jan was the hottie of the pelton)
> 
> If we have a T-Mobile girl doing the TdF coverage than my vote is for Zeta.
> 
> Anyway, during my 2 hour internet seach for Gum I did come across a funny pic of Ulrich for my T-Mobile loving friend up there --- psst, I think it has been photoshopped ;-)
> 
> By the way - if you didn't see Black Rain - I highly recommend it. Maybe make it a Black Rain, American Flyers weekend?


wow. I thought Jan was full of choc-o-late. I stand corrected. I do believe that there's a Rod Stewart joke here somewhere. who can help me find it? (I'll bet they don't test for that!)

I searched high and low for some images of the Gumma-tola, nothing. Not even a shot of her Ashlee Simpson-esque look from this years Tour. Tres chic, but seriously, could any of you Gum-guzzlers out there hit that without feeling like you'd sold-out to your board-trollin', road cyclin', OLN-coverage raggin' brethren? C'mon - K.G. is only good for a hard mocking. nothing else.




I've got a pic S. Crowe's paltry rack from some British rag that I can throw up here if all ya'll are desperate. Ess?


(Do I have to pay for the Black Rain mistake forever?)


----------



## Gator

*Her name is Dotsie Cowden, here's your photo*

She actually rides for Colavita now..


----------

